# 05 Titan with a Western Midweight 7'6"



## Greystorm

Hey here is my steel midweight 7'6" western on my 05 titan crew cab. tow package, and offroad package.
I'm running Nitto Terra Grappler 295s, Bilsteins all round the fronts are set to factory height but they will soon be set to make her sit more level when the plow is up, I have two shovels & two 50lb bags of sand in the bed when the photos were taken. I usually have at least 6 bags of ice melt, but the recent ice storms means you can't find bagged icemelt. 
Some people might say its too big a plow for the truck, I say it works awesome

















on the ground


----------



## RangerDogg

nice rig good luck. Ihave a 7'5 on my ranger 400lbs and just put bisteins on and it drops only 7/8


----------



## mercer_me

Nice set-up. How does the Titan plow? 7.5' is the smallest you can go with a full sized truck.


----------



## s. donato

Well if its too much for your truck then i am screwed ;-)

they way i look at it if a multi-million dollar company - western - suggests plows for vehicles then they should handle them just fine. i had to put a lot of work into my truck, but at the same time my truck was 6 years old with the original suspension. 

I love my plow and am very happy i got it instead of an HTS.

it looks good on your truck - however the timbrens may help if you hit a pothole so you don't slam the front end. With my plow up my i can slide a piece of paper between the timbrens but thats about it :whistling: i should have gotten the bisteins shocks like rangerdogg - and probably will for next season.


----------



## RangerDogg

Yes they cost me 70 a piece from tirerack but what a difference.They help a lot.My truck drives better with plow on and off.


----------



## s. donato

thanks rangerdogg i will get them as soon as i can.

i don't need rears just fronts. i may do the spacers too so i am assured to get nice height. :whistling:


----------



## dt5150

looks awesome man. i'd love to put a plow on my titan but don't have the coin. if you don't mind me askin, how much did it set you back? 

i have a prg mini lift on mine. 2" coil spacers in the front, 1" blocks in the rear. levels it out nicely and adds just a touch of height.


----------



## Greystorm

it cost me $4400 on the truck..


----------



## dt5150

that's around what i figured. looks great on there man.

i ended up buying a 6.5' western for my cj7. i only have my driveway to do, and the plow was cheap so i figured i'd go the less expensive route. plus it'll give me a reason to run the jeep in the winter.


----------



## Greystorm

here is a phot from the last storm


----------

